# Schubert: Piano Trio 2, d.929



## Otter

Any recommendations for a good version?

I have the András Schiff recording, which is pretty fantastic (they play the unabridged version, and repeat the expositions!) but want to explore other versions.

Also, let's discuss this tremendous piece. The last movement is my favorite; when the second movement's theme comes back the second time at the end of the development, with the piano playing the second subject alongside-- otherworldly!


----------



## Quartetfore

There are so many recordings of the 2nd piano trio, thats its hard to know where to start. There is a very fine recording by the Kungsbacka Trio on Naxos (lower price) with the repeats, a new recording with Lars Vogt (piano), and you can`t go wrong with Trio Florestan on the Hyperion (repeats).
I have to admit that I like the first trio better, I find the second a bit to long.


----------



## Otter

Thanks, I've read good things about the Florestan recording, and I'll check it out.

It IS a bit long, isn't it? But it goes by quickly for me, unlike, say, the first movement of the D.894 sonata, which is considerably shorter, but feels like forever for me.


----------



## peeyaj

For Schubert's magnificient piano trios, Beaux Art Trio's recording remains the gold standard. I have the recording of complete trios found here:

http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Complete-Trios-Franz-Vienna/dp/B00000417B

There are recordings that have more ''edge and gritty'' feel but Beaux Arts' have the perfect balance between Schubert's sweet lyricism and dark meditiation.

Schubert's trios are one of my favorite chamber works. I prefer the 2nd one to the B flat. Schubert even preferred it and at the end of his life, he was hoping that it would be published. Schumann said, that Schubert's Piano trios are at par with Beethoveen's Archduke. And I agree with him.

My favorite movement is the slow 2nd movement. It is based on a Swedish dance tune. It is the very testament of Schubert's genius in creating memorable melodies. Kubrick used it in Barry Lyndon.


----------



## Taneyev

If you're a sorcerer, maybe you'll find this recording:
Istvan Nadas piano - Felix Galimir violin - Laszlo Varga cello.


----------



## ipromesisposi

Taneyev said:


> If you're a sorcerer, maybe you'll find this recording:
> Istvan Nadas piano - Felix Galimir violin - Laszlo Varga cello.


Well, sorcerer or maybe witch, but this and another 26 lossless recordings are available in my little sanatorium, here:
http://ipromesisposi.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/schubert-trio-n-2-op-100-d-929.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Vaneyes

BAT's for me.

View attachment 12205


----------



## DavidA

Otter said:


> Any recommendations for a good version?
> 
> I have the András Schiff recording, which is pretty fantastic (they play the unabridged version, and repeat the expositions!) but want to explore other versions.
> 
> Also, let's discuss this tremendous piece. The last movement is my favorite; when the second movement's theme comes back the second time at the end of the development, with the piano playing the second subject alongside-- otherworldly!


I have the version of both trios with Braley and R&G Capucon. Really fine performances in great sound.

Just was stirred by your thread to listen to it again as I have not had it out for some time. Thanks!

Tremendous piece of chamber music. Genius written on every bar. What would th is man have written had he lived longer?


----------



## DavidA

I have listened to the trio no 2 and have just come to the Notturno D897. Wonderful! Sublime music!


----------



## regnaDkciN

peeyaj said:


> My favorite movement is the slow 2nd movement. It is based on a Swedish dance tune. It is the very testament of Schubert's genius in creating memorable melodies. Kubrick used it in Barry Lyndon.


...which was a bit anachronistic, considering that the film is set in the second half of the 18th century, and the Trio wasn't written until 1827.


----------



## regnaDkciN

peeyaj said:


> For Schubert's magnificient piano trios, Beaux Art Trio's recording remains the gold standard. I have the recording of complete trios found here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Complete-Trios-Franz-Vienna/dp/B00000417B
> 
> There are recordings that have more ''edge and gritty'' feel but Beaux Arts' have the perfect balance between Schubert's sweet lyricism and dark meditiation.


One should probably be aware that there are _two_ different recordings of the Beaux Arts performing these works. The one you mention appears to be from a 1966 recording originally issued on LP as Philips 835 393/94 AY. Then, there is this version:

https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Piano-Trios-Franz/dp/B000EBD84U/

...which is included in "The Originals" collection of "Legendary Recordings from the Decca catalog" (ironic, since they weren't originally from the Decca catalog). This seems to be drawn from a digital traversal of the works recorded almost twenty years later, in 1985, and originally released on CD as 
Philips Digital Classics ‎412 620-2. The timings of each work changed significantly over the almost two decades, none more so than the Notturno, which was taken at what would now seem a Fürtwangler-esque 12:57 in 1966, and at a comparatively-rushed 10:27 in 1985.

So, I guess the big question is: given that the Beaux Arts Trio are considered the "gold standard" for the Schubert Piano Trios, which of the versions is considered to be "the gold standard of the gold standard?"


----------



## Open Book

I slightly prefer the trio #1. The last movement is one of the best finales ever written. I wish it would go on forever when I listen, incredible interplay among the soloists is written into it. The slow movement is finer and subtler too.


----------



## 89Koechel

OK, fine to see that this thread has been re-opened. Well, are there any arguments AGAINST an "old" rendition - known as Heifetz, Artur Rubinstein & Emanuel Feuermann? I'm sure it's on YouTube, and it's available, in download form. Also, there was as version by the Suk Trio, which is another of the best interpretations, IMO.


----------



## Mandryka

89Koechel said:


> OK, fine to see that this thread has been re-opened. Well, are there any arguments AGAINST an "old" rendition - known as Heifetz, Artur Rubinstein & Emanuel Feuermann? I'm sure it's on YouTube, and it's available, in download form. Also, there was as version by the Suk Trio, which is another of the best interpretations, IMO.


It might be worth your while hearing it without any cuts in the last movement, Golub Kaplan Carr trio for example. The performance I like most is with Beziodenhout, Wispelwey and Mulova, if anyone wants it they can PM me - but post here to say you've left a message or I won't know.

Oh sorry -- I see you were talking about the 1st, which I don't like. I was talking about the second.


----------



## regnaDkciN

Mandryka said:


> It might be worth your while hearing it without any cuts in the last movement, Golub Kaplan Carr trio for example. The performance I like most is with Beziodenhout, Wispelwey and Mulova, if anyone wants it they can PM me - but post here to say you've left a message or I won't know.


Aside from the Golub-Kaplan-Carr, which recordings don't have those cuts? I normally expect older recordings to be cut (because of LP limitations) and newer ones to be cut, but I understand that particular CD is a reissue of an older recording (and I would assume it had to be, as David Golub died in 2000). Or, when you say "cuts," do you mean the version of the final movement as originally written, as opposed to the published version?


----------



## Mandryka

regnaDkciN said:


> Aside from the Golub-Kaplan-Carr, which recordings don't have those cuts? I normally expect older recordings to be cut (because of LP limitations) and newer ones to be cut, but I understand that particular CD is a reissue of an older recording (and I would assume it had to be, as David Golub died in 2000). Or, when you say "cuts," do you mean the version of the final movement as originally written, as opposed to the published version?


I mean the version as originally written, the cuts that Schubert, IMO wrongly, made. Kungsbacka on Naxos is worth exploring, as is Florestan Trio. There are probably others.


----------



## PeterF

I have 3 versions of Schubert’s second piano trio. My favorite is the one by Istomin / Stern / Rose.
They also do a fine job with Piano Trio No.1, D.898.


----------



## ChrisBrewster

Mandryka said:


> I mean the version as originally written, the cuts that Schubert, IMO wrongly, made. Kungsbacka on Naxos is worth exploring, as is Florestan Trio. There are probably others.


I hope it's possible to revive a very old thread here. I was merely testing my stereo system and thought I'd use something "nice" on YouTube, but I stumbled onto a version of Schubert's second trio that was new to me: the last movement is longer than the one I know, with material I'd never heard. A YouTube poster explained that it restored cuts made by Schubert himself, possibly for the same reason that Beethoven removed the Great Fugue from Qt 13 op. 130 -- either the composer or publisher thought the original work had become too long. But my wife and I loved this restored version of D. 929 and want a recording. Trouble is, I can't find any CD listings that mention the restored version, even for the two CDs mentioned in the quoted post. I'm hoping a Schubert buff here can post a list of all such recordings -- with commentary? (The ones the OP mentions might be great, but I'd like to see any others out there.)


----------



## Mandryka

Ne change,since,man,a,cmnsnsns


----------



## Mandryka

Otter said:


> Any recommendations for a good version?
> 
> I have the András Schiff recording, which is pretty fantastic (they play the unabridged version, and repeat the expositions!) but want to explore other versions.
> 
> Also, let's discuss this tremendous piece. The last movement is my favorite; when the second movement's theme comes back the second time at the end of the development, with the piano playing the second subject alongside-- otherworldly!


yes I have a really clear recommendation for you, the one with Lars Vogt, Tanja and Christian Tetzlaff.

Oops - old thread.


----------



## Mandryka

,men’s,mxnw,mxnwx,m s,mon


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Simply some of the most joyous music-making I've heard, and a stellar recording


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I retain an allegiance to Naxos' original recording from years ago by the Stuttgart Piano Trio, which I still listen to from time to time. My favourite more modern version is the one from the Florestan Trio on Hyperion. Both present the music simply, clearly and beautifully.


----------



## Itullian

Stern, Rose, Istomen for me.


----------



## fluteman

Oistrakh, Oborin and Yampolsky are still the gold standard for me in the Schubert piano trios, though the second Beaux Arts version is also formidable (with Pressler, Cohen and Greenhouse), and in better sound, of course.


----------



## sasdwf

The Mozartean Players, performing on period instruments, offer both the cut and uncut movements on separate tracks. Delightful performances, but definitely keep more full-bodied renditions.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

My favorite recording is the BAT 1985 version. I have not yet found a peer recording in terms of voice balance, especially for the often-overwhelmed piano part (mainly due to recording quality or close miking).


----------

